# Engine BLING - OG 225 / QS Intake Manifold Cover Kit



## oldguy

I have a new batch of these in process now, so taking orders.

They come in POLISHED or SATIN finish.

SILVER or BLACK countersunk washers (other colours also available on request).

They are a direct replacement for the plastic cover in front of the manifold, and come with all the necessary fixings.

Fits 225 or QS models only.

Polished £38.55, and Satin £32.95, price includes recorded delivery.

PM me or post on here if interested, with plate finish and washer colour.

(Note: I have a couple of satin 'TT' only plates if you don't want the 'quattro' bit)

Thanks
OG

*Polished*





*Satin*


----------



## owdee tt nl

How much shipping to the USA?


----------



## oldguy

owdee tt nl said:


> How much shipping to the USA?


PM'd


----------



## mbiles0

really interested in a satin finish one but i cant send pm's yet as im a newbie :?


----------



## oldguy

PM'd...


----------



## M13PUG

Ditto... Would really like a Satin finish one but can't Pm as still a newbie :?


----------



## oldguy

M13PUG said:


> Ditto... Would really like a Satin finish one but can't Pm as still a newbie :?


PM'd


----------



## Jay-225

A Polished one for me with Silver Fixing please


----------



## oldguy

Jay-225 said:


> A Polished one for me with Silver Fixing please


Confirmed....


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Hi Graham, Not sure if ive posted pics of your cam cover before but heres some anyway :lol: looks great.
Cheers Nick.


----------



## oldguy

ChallonaTTer said:


> View attachment 2
> Hi Graham, Not sure if ive posted pics of your cam cover before but heres some anyway :lol: looks great.
> Cheers Nick.


Looks 8) thanks


----------



## JoshyTT

gonna be dumbass and ask why these dont fit the 180 quattro dont we have a cover??

if you could pm me what you do sell for the 180 mk1 quattro as im doing the bay up for summer.

thanks.


----------



## oldguy

JoshyTT said:


> gonna be dumbass and ask why these dont fit the 180 quattro dont we have a cover??
> 
> if you could pm me what you do sell for the 180 mk1 quattro as im doing the bay up for summer.
> 
> thanks.


As far as I know the 180 cover is an all in one piece that goes over the top of the engine too...?

If anyone can confirm that to be the case I'd be grateful. If it is a two piece where the bit at the front over the exhaust manifold is seperate, then i will get out and have a look at someones.....and make one up for it!

I do the dipstick cover for the 180...see group buy...
thanks


----------



## oldguy

Bump...


----------



## JoshyTT

im gutted theres not more for the 180. There are two seperate bits though so you could make something up for us 180 owners id be happy to send you the bit I mean which sits in the similar place to the 225, just drop me a pm.


----------



## oldguy

JoshyTT said:


> im gutted theres not more for the 180. There are two seperate bits though so you could make something up for us 180 owners id be happy to send you the bit I mean which sits in the similar place to the 225, just drop me a pm.


There's a 180 near my house, I'm going to knock on the door and ask to take a look....


----------



## JoshyTT

yey!! let me know. i think it does carry on round the engine slightly but doesnt have much need to so you could do a shorter version of it if you get what i mean.

this is our part but you could do a cut down version as the bit that goes round the side doesnt do much imo.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-TT-Engine- ... 99&vxp=mtr


----------



## Callum-TT

Can I have a polished Quattro one please with silver fixing 

Thanks

Callum


----------



## oldguy

Callum-TT said:


> Can I have a polished Quattro one please with silver fixing
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Callum


Ok, should have one ready over weekend....I'll Pm you when its ready


----------



## murraytt

Received mine today! Good quality, well engineered would recommend!

Just ordered dipstick to compliment!

Thanks again!


----------



## JoshyTT

looks good how did you polish the other bit is it the inlet manifold?


----------



## murraytt

I did it the old fashioned way with wet and dry sandpaper, starting with rough working down to fine then polish with autosol. Takes a few hours but I think it worth it. 
You could remove and get it machine polished. I didn't want the hassle!!


----------



## NoMark

Hi Graham,

Do you have any more polished ones?

If so I would like one with black washers.

Best regards,

Mark.


----------



## oldguy

NoMark said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Do you have any more polished ones?
> 
> If so I would like one with black washers.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Mark.


Yep....

Are you at EvenTT ???


----------



## carpet3

Any news on something for the 150/180?


----------



## oldguy

carpet3 said:


> Any news on something for the 150/180?


Going to taske a good look / measure up someone's (plate) at EvenTT.....

I'm sure there will be soemone willing to let me have a good look !


----------



## NoMark

oldguy said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Graham,
> 
> Do you have any more polished ones?
> 
> If so I would like one with black washers.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....
> 
> Are you at EvenTT ???
Click to expand...

Unfortunately no.

I think I should have your PayPal details from when I bought my dipstick cover/oil ring.

I'll send you the money and pm you with my delivery address if that's OK?

Cheers

Mark.


----------



## oldguy

NoMark said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Graham,
> 
> Do you have any more polished ones?
> 
> If so I would like one with black washers.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....
> 
> Are you at EvenTT ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately no.
> 
> I think I should have your PayPal details from when I bought my dipstick cover/oil ring.
> 
> I'll send you the money and pm you with my delivery address if that's OK?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark.
Click to expand...

PM'd.....


----------



## carpet3

You're welcome to take a look at mine


----------



## oldguy

carpet3 said:


> You're welcome to take a look at mine


Blue 150 roadster...I'll find you !


----------



## JoshyTT

yey all hail a bling cover for the 180's


----------



## murraytt

That's better Graham, the dipstick cover just finishes it off! job complete looks really well. Thanks again!


----------



## TTchan

JoshyTT said:


> yey all hail a bling cover for the 180's


+1

I really really want one 8)


----------



## NoMark

Mine was delivered to work yesterday and so last night......

Before:


After:


Well Happy! 8)

Thanks Graham.


----------



## Granteisles

Hi

Could I get the manifold cover, dipstick and oil ring all polished please if you can pm me the cost and where to send funds

Regards

Grant


----------



## oldguy

Granteisles said:


> Hi
> 
> Could I get the manifold cover, dipstick and oil ring all polished please if you can pm me the cost and where to send funds
> 
> Regards
> 
> Grant


At the moment I don't have stock......and unfortunately it'll be a while as i have buggered up my right hand thumb....! So my DIY capabilities (& bling making) are on hold....

Sorry, I will be back in a couple of months all being well..!


----------



## oldguy

So I've given this one a quick bump.....at an appropriatte time ( :wink: ),


----------



## fc91

Hi

I've not posted before so can't pm you. Could you add me to your list for a satin manifold cover and dipstick cover please?

Hope the hand is better soon!

Fraser


----------



## oldguy

Yep....


----------



## JoshyTT

cant wait for something for the 180... :roll: lol


----------



## redhoTT225

Hi

Hope your hand is recovering.

Have you any idea when you will be able to supply the manifold and dipstick covers in polished finish again?

Can you put me on your waiting list. Thank you

Cheers

Mike


----------



## ades tt 180

Can i go on your list for a 180 manifold cover and dip stick handle thingy... how the thumb healing?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86

The 150 seems to get left out of everything ;( lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

How much is it for a cover and dipstick cover for a 225?


----------



## bboy80

oldguy said:


> *READ HERE*
> 
> So I've given this one a quick bump.....at an appropriatte time ( :wink: ),
> 
> HOWEVER.....If you prefer this one, I'm afraid there will be a waiting time, possibly 2 months longer now....I have a hand injury which is currently preventing me from making ANY bling products....
> 
> If you want to go on the list and aren't in a hurry...let me know...


I'll put my name down for a satin + dip stick. Early In the new year ill be looking, if you hand is all good.

don't mind waiting


----------



## Emoe

I'd like a cover and dipstick for the 225 please.

How long till you're wan....I mean working again? :lol:


----------



## millsyboy101

Anymore of these about? I want a shiny one ?

Sent from my iPad


----------



## millsyboy101

millsyboy101 said:


> Anymore of these about? I want a shiny one ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad


And a dipstick [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Sergioleone

I'm sorry for a desagrement but it's possible to buy this one for a french TT? It's very beautiful [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Trouble4

nice stuff ... are you back to work yet ?? all healed up ? We hope so.........


----------



## oldguy

All, should be back by end of jan.....

Brett, why the forum name change???

:?


----------



## Trouble4

oldguy said:


> All, should be back by end of jan.....
> 
> Brett, why the forum name change???
> 
> :?


 Have decided to stop advertising... and I was told I needed a new user ID... so went with Trouble4... 

could have gone back to the one I had 5 years ago but went with this one.......

Glad to hear your coming back ... Have always loved your stuffffff..........

I am still having fun ... have shows lined up for this year... still working on car.. hopefully be done in two weeks...

then 4 more projects on it.......... figure 10 more years then will see :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looking forward to more of your products.......


----------



## Gone

Hi Graham - as discussed earlier this month can you put me down for the polished manfold cover and dipstick handle, ref. PMs. Cheers, hope the hand is well.

Pretty much chopped my thumb off the other week, very disabling.


----------



## oldguy

I shall be back very shortly, just stocking up on raw materials&#8230;..

Manifold Plates and dipstick covers coming again SOON !!!


----------



## mike225

oldguy said:


> I shall be back very shortly, just stocking up on raw materials&#8230;..
> 
> Manifold Plates and dipstick covers coming again SOON !!!


yeeeeeah been waiting ages for your hand to be back to working conditions. badly need this mani cover in my life


----------



## redhoTT225

Looking forward to seeing you back in business. Hope the hand is well and truly fixed.

Polished manifold cover and dipstick thingy as requested earlier as soon as you are up and running please.

Cheers

Mike [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Hey OLDGUY

Could you PM me as I can't PM you yet, what with joining less than half an hour ago n'all :roll:

I'd like;
a polished cover with silver washers 
Moro Blue oil ring
and The polished dipstick top... please

cheers,


----------



## oldguy

TomBorehamUK said:


> Hey OLDGUY
> 
> Could you PM me as I can't PM you yet, what with joining less than half an hour ago n'all :roll:
> 
> I'd like;
> a polished cover with silver washers
> Moro Blue oil ring
> and The polished dipstick top... please
> 
> cheers,


PM'd


----------



## QCOUPETT

Brendan,
How much for the polished manifold cover and shipment to the States? Dallas, Texas.
Thanks,
John


----------



## NoMark

QCOUPETT said:


> Graham,
> How much for the polished manifold cover and shipment to the States? Dallas, Texas.
> Thanks,
> John


Fixed it for you


----------



## Fizzleh

I'll take one of these in Polished with silver washers and a dipstick also!

Thanks


----------



## oldguy

Fizzleh said:


> I'll take one of these in Polished with silver washers and a dipstick also!
> 
> Thanks


Added to list


----------



## oldguy

First new batch starts this week&#8230;..

I can finally work away in my garage !


----------



## Tim_Nutty

oldguy said:


> I have a new batch of these in process now, so taking orders.
> 
> They come in POLISHED or SATIN finish.
> 
> SILVER or BLACK countersunk washers (other colours also available on request).
> 
> They are a direct replacement for the plastic cover in front of the manifold, and come with all the necessary fixings.
> 
> Fits 225 or QS models only.
> 
> Polished £38.55, and Satin £32.95, price includes recorded delivery.
> 
> PM me or post on here if interested, with plate finish and washer colour.
> 
> (Note: I have a couple of satin 'TT' only plates if you don't want the 'quattro' bit)
> 
> Thanks
> OG
> 
> *Polished*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Satin*


Id love a polished one mate just like the pictures. Send me you paypal details and ill send the funds. thanks


----------



## oldguy

Added to list...


----------



## Donzo_86

Can you add a polished one with black washers for me as well, mate?

Cheers,
Donald


----------



## oldguy

Yep !


----------



## mike225

Add me to the list for a polished one with black washer please.


----------



## redhoTT225

oldguy said:


> First new batch starts this week&#8230;..
> 
> I can finally work away in my garage !


Glad to see you are up and running again.
Can't wait for mine to arrive.

Regards

Mike 8)


----------



## Trouble4

oldguy said:


> First new batch starts this week&#8230;..
> 
> I can finally work away in my garage !


Good to hear........


----------



## bigcat

I would like a satin one with 'TT Quattro' on it and with satin washers. Let me know if these are still available at what cost please. Where do you get the dip sticks from.


----------



## oldguy

bigcat said:


> I would like a satin one with 'TT Quattro' on it and with satin washers. Let me know if these are still available at what cost please. Where do you get the dip sticks from.


I'll add you to the list too&#8230;.Prices are on page 1.

There a separate post for the dipsticks, again details on the first page.

Look down the group buy section, where you read this post...


----------



## mike225

Please can you add me to the list for a polished one and black washer bolts pretty please. Been waiting for your hand to heal to get my hands on one for ages.


----------



## oldguy

mike225 said:


> Please can you add me to the list for a polished one and black washer bolts pretty please. Been waiting for your hand to heal to get my hands on one for ages.


Mike, don't worry had not missed you&#8230;You were added to the list 26th October last year !!!


----------



## mike225

oldguy said:


> mike225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please can you add me to the list for a polished one and black washer bolts pretty please. Been waiting for your hand to heal to get my hands on one for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, don't worry had not missed you&#8230;You were added to the list 26th October last year !!!
Click to expand...

Hahaha sweet. Nice one. Just its gonna look so nice in the bay.


----------



## Neb

Hey Graham,

So any movement on 180 options yet? I would be willing to send you my OEM piece from Canada if it would help.. NEED one of these so badly for the 2014 season!!

-Ben


----------



## Nitrojosh

Hi Oldguy could I have a satin cover please and a dipstick end too?

Thanks


----------



## oldguy

Nitrojosh said:


> Hi Oldguy could I have a satin cover please and a dipstick end too?
> 
> Thanks


added to list...


----------



## oldguy

Neb said:


> Hey Graham,
> 
> So any movement on 180 options yet? I would be willing to send you my OEM piece from Canada if it would help.. NEED one of these so badly for the 2014 season!!
> 
> -Ben


I really do need to have ago at one of these&#8230;need the car and the oem piece to measure up ... :?


----------



## ades tt 180

Hi old un. ..I could send you my 180 cover for measuring...where about do you live? If not too far I could drive up to you...unless you are going to ultimate dubs in Telford. ..I could meet you there.


----------



## oldguy

I'm in Sheffield.

Not going to UD 

Hoping I can find some one local so I can initially measure up then, trial fit and adapt/revise as required....


----------



## madflyer72

Looking for one of your works of art...Located in the US though...would love to have before I pull the car out of winter storage


----------



## madflyer72

I got your PM but this forum will not let me reply back. Could you PM me your email address so I can get you the rest of the information. And yes, the price is fine


----------



## Sigasiga

If you get 180s sorted up for polished and dip stick please any ideas when ?...


----------



## oldguy

Sigasiga said:


> If you get 180s sorted up for polished and dip stick please any ideas when ?...


Still need a 180 to measure up


----------



## fc91

Hi Oldguy. I not able reply to your PM. Could you message me with an alternative means of communication please?

Thanks


----------



## oldguy

PM'd...


----------



## ades tt 180

CAN SOMEONE NEAR SHEFFIELD PLEEEZE GO AND SEE OLD GUY FOR A MEASURE UP!!!

sorry for shouting...


----------



## oldguy

ades tt 180 said:


> CAN SOMEONE NEAR SHEFFIELD PLEEEZE GO AND SEE OLD GUY FOR A MEASURE UP!!!
> 
> sorry for shouting...


  Ditto


----------



## FRAX

Qualit bling with everything you need to fit.
Lov it  
Sorry about picture - not the best I know.


----------



## oldguy

FRAX said:


> Qualit bling with everything you need to fit.
> Lov it
> Sorry about picture - not the best I know.


Glad you like it ! thanks


----------



## Gone

Any update on the specials Graham, could do with it by Easter...


----------



## oldguy

Pm'd


----------



## Garwood225

Can you PM me please I'm after a cover thanks


----------



## oldguy

Garwood225 said:


> Can you PM me please I'm after a cover thanks


Pm'd


----------



## Fizzleh

finally fitted the Cove and Dipstick, thanks!


----------



## oldguy

Bump..


----------



## oldguy

Bump again ! :roll:


----------



## oldguy

Bump !


----------



## Lollypop86

Personally i think you need to use me a test dummy for the 150 just sayyyyying!!!!

J
xx


----------



## RickeyG

Hi:
As usual I've come late to the party, but the manifold cover looks outstanding, and the oil cap ring also. Do you still have polished ones in stock? Also far warning I'm Rick the fellow who's wife wrote the piece about Rocky Mountain Audi TTs so I'd need them shipped to Colorado.

thank you:
Rick Glesner


----------



## oldguy

RickeyG said:


> Hi:
> As usual I've come late to the party, but the manifold cover looks outstanding, and the oil cap ring also. Do you still have polished ones in stock? Also far warning I'm Rick the fellow who's wife wrote the piece about Rocky Mountain Audi TTs so I'd need them shipped to Colorado.
> 
> thank you:
> Rick Glesner


PM'd !


----------



## Lollypop86

Lollypop86 said:


> Personally i think you need to use me a test dummy for the 150 just sayyyyying!!!!
> 
> J
> xx


JUST SAYING lol

J
xx


----------



## oldguy

Lollypop86 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally i think you need to use me a test dummy for the 150 just sayyyyying!!!!
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> JUST SAYING lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

  still haven't measured one...


----------



## Lollypop86

AITP soon bring your tape measure  lol

J
xx


----------



## cavaye

any chance of a black powdercoated version?


----------



## oldguy

cavaye said:


> any chance of a black powdercoated version?


I don't do them powder coated....demand would be so low it would bump up cost too much....You can have one and get it done yourself?


----------



## oldguy

Bump ! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## nataliejade

I'm interested in the polished one


----------



## Ash87

Do you still do these?


----------



## oldguy

nataliejade said:


> I'm interested in the polished one


PM'd


----------



## oldguy

Ash87 said:


> Do you still do these?


PM'd


----------



## TimAttard

For some reason it says i cant pm you but im interested in the cover and the dip stick?


----------



## oldguy

TimAttard said:


> For some reason it says i cant pm you but im interested in the cover and the dip stick?


PM'd


----------



## shane100

Great workmanship and great service  A must for any TT engine bay. Really. Looks great.....


----------



## oldguy

Thanks


----------



## oldguy

Bump !


----------



## Mr_Smith

Hi,

Just wondering if you could do a polished one but without the 'TT' part and with the QS style logo found on the left portion of the glove box instead, like this:








(image borrowed from another thread - hope that's okay?)

Oh, and the build number too? 

I'd take a dipstick at the same time while we're at it.

Thanks


----------



## davebatt

Hi oldguy,i would like to purchase polished manifold cover and dipstick top,can you contact me with payment details etc, email [email protected] 2002 tt avus silver 225 (270) stage 1 thanks ,dave.


----------



## oldguy

Emailed&#8230;!


----------



## Mark225TT

Hi,

Interested in a satin shield and dipstick cover too, can't PM as I'm a newbie here,

Can you email details to me [email protected].

Cheers 
Mark


----------



## SimonR1977

Hi,

I'm interested in a polished cover and dipstick too, but can't pm yet!

Any chance you can PM me with the details on how to pay etc?

Thanks in advance

Simon


----------



## Ronnie_ocd

Would be interested in a polished one and a dipstick cover as well. Sent to Northern Ireland (we are still UK) so Royal mail postage is the same bout courier do charge more


----------



## oldguy

Mark / Simon and Ronnie - All PM'd


----------



## oldguy

Bump


----------



## Mark225TT

Still want one of these in my life!

Any in stock??


----------



## oldguy

Mark&#8230;.pm'd


----------



## oldguy

Bump


----------



## Mark225TT

My order still getting processed mate?


----------



## oldguy

Mark225TT said:


> My order still getting processed mate?


Yep !


----------



## Mark225TT

oldguy said:


> Mark225TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> My order still getting processed mate?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep !
Click to expand...

Whoop!!

Can't wait!!


----------



## Karlo69

Hi mate,I hope You are well. Am interested in one of these. How do I order and pay? 
Thanks Karl


----------



## oldguy

Karlo69 said:


> Hi mate,I hope You are well. Am interested in one of these. How do I order and pay?
> Thanks Karl


Morning,

let me know what you are after - polished or satin? Silver or Black washers?

I'll PM you other details

thanks


----------



## Karlo69

Hi mate,thanks for getting back to me. I'm after Black Satin please. Can You email me details and prices please. [email protected] 
Thank You


----------



## Karlo69

It's the Intake Cover btw with TT Quattro


----------



## Trouble4

Intake Cover Polished with TT Quattro and silver bolts

[email protected]



thanks


----------



## oldguy

Trouble4 said:


> Intake Cover Polished with TT Quattro and silver bolts
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


PM'd


----------



## Mark225TT

Recieved mine this week and fitted it today.

Really impressed with the finished item and fitment is spot on!

Can't reccomend these covers highly enough.

Cheers OLDGUY


----------



## oldguy

Bump


----------



## Larken93

oldguy said:


> Bump


225 black polished 225 Quattro cover please


----------



## LastLight

Quick bump, do you have any polished ones left? Would be quite interested but can't PM as new  silver washers as well sorry!


----------



## oldguy

LastLight said:


> Quick bump, do you have any polished ones left? Would be quite interested but can't PM as new  silver washers as well sorry!


I'm in process of getting stock made up....I'll let you know when i have them....


----------



## oldguy

Finally making up another batch.....


----------



## LastLight

oldguy said:


> Finally making up another batch.....


Cheers for the update OG


----------



## TTornottobe

Interested in a polished cover with silver fixings are theses availabke ???
Cheers


----------



## oldguy

TTornottobe said:


> Interested in a polished cover with silver fixings are theses availabke ???
> Cheers


PM'd


----------



## TTornottobe

oldguy said:


> TTornottobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interested in a polished cover with silver fixings are theses availabke ???
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> PM'd
Click to expand...

Received it today,looks great thx allot


----------



## joeford1996

Hi I'm after a polished one with silver fixings if you still have any


----------



## oldguy

I'll check my stock


----------



## joeford1996

Cheers bud


----------



## Thatcherd

Hi Oldguy

Are you still doing theses?


----------



## oldguy

Yep still do them.....PM me what you are after....


----------



## oldguy

More stock in this week&#8230;.


----------



## DunnersTT

PM'd


----------



## oldguy

All - Really sorry I haven't answered your messages, I've been really really busy both at work travelling, and also moving house - running two houses for 3 months and doing one of them up, we moved into a shell this weekend&#8230;..lots of work still to do 

Importantly though the garage is fully kitted out and the TT has its new home  , other half obviously impressed with my priorities 

I intend to be back on track within a month or so, so if you can bear with me and hold on I'll get there eventually!


----------



## eddytown

Hi

Are the polished intake manifold covers still available? 
cheers


----------



## peartcart12

eddytown said:


> Hi
> 
> Are the polished intake manifold covers still available?
> cheers


same question here cheers


----------



## Hawwy

Do they come with polished dipstick cover


----------



## LOweReD

I want the cover and the dip stick cover also how much for both please

There stunning been looking for ages

Andy

Please pm me


----------



## VanessaPerry

Hi there do you still do these please could you pm me I'm new on here so not sure how this all works?


----------



## JoshuaRoyal

Hi I was wondering if you had anymore for a TT Quattro 01 I've been looking all over for something like this.


----------

